# The Dining Room Pt. II by Gordo (~SSBHM, ~FFA, ~Feeding, ~WG)



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 2, 2008)

_SSBHM, ~FFA, ~Feeding, ~WG_ - a big guy discovers a little more of what his lover wants

*The Dining Room, Pt. II
by Gordo
(Click here for previous installment)​*
 Doug's belly was enormous now. In the past year he had taken to working with his laptop perched on it. It was time to take a break, so Doug moved his laptop from his belly to the sidetable. 

Doug had gotten to like being a big guy. Like most fat people, he hadn't planned on becoming fat. And certainly not as enormous as he was. He couldn't put a number on how big that was because he hadn't been on a scale in a while. 

Most women don't like any fat on a man. he thought. So he had been surprised when Karen had decided that he needed a little meat on his bones, but he went along with her. 

A little meat, Karen was the Empress of Understatement. When he looked at himself in the mirror, he couldn't believe it. Doug guessed that he could make 3 or 4 men with some left over. But then again, he had discovered that he really liked playing with his fat. And there was a lot to play with now. 

He had been pretty athletic when he was younger. No one would ever guess that. But, sitting there working at home, he felt pretty happy with what had happened. He thumped his belly lightly with contentment.

The easy chair broke suddenly. With a crack, it just started to slump slowly to the side. Doug looked sideways with surprise as the chair disintegrated underneath him, spilling him down onto the floor. He rolled onto his side, his belly oozing out in front of him like a huge tongue. 

After pausing to catch his breath, Doug looked around and started to roll onto his knees and get up. He tried once, he tried twice and then a third time. And then he lay back on his side. He tucked his fat left arm under his head like a pillow, and his right hand lay on his belly. He slid it outward tenatively and tried to see if he could still touch his navel. He strained and his pudgy hand went further and slid across a large roll but his finger failed to find his navel. He caressed and kneaded his round belly as his arm drew back.

He certainly hadn't expected this. He had fallen and couldn't get up.

Karen was out grocery shopping and wouldn't be home for over an hour. She was going to make him a special meal to celebrate the third anniversary of that day when she first trapped him in that chair with her body and fed him till he was stuffed.

A timer by his chair started beeping started and his stomach growled. He was hungry. He searched around behind him with his hand, but all his snacks were on the far side of the chair.

He was just going to have to wait. He chuckled as he imagined her reaction. 

Since she had surprised him that day, things had changed. It was slow at first, and mostly she enjoyed the play, and his belly slowly got soft and round. But the larger it got, the more she seemed to like it. That just inspired her to feed him more. I brought out a new side of her. And then all her feeding caused a ripple effect. His stomach could hold more, and he got hungry more often. 

But Karen wasn't like their friend Cecilia, he thought. If Cecilia was like your mother saying "Eat Bubula" and using guilt to get Mike to eat, Karen was like your coach, pushing you to greater and greater performance, more than you thought possible. Karen was kind and gentle, she never scolded, but she never let up. Karen took it seriously. And then, an image of her wrapping her hands around him and giving his belly a big shake came to his mind.

The first year had been mostly play. It was a fun game at first. He wasnt that large, so a lot of it was fantasy. But he grew larger. By the end of the first year, Karen had realized that she had changed. She told him about her fantasies of him becoming far-far-larger than Mike. She liked how he devoured the food she made for him. 

On the first anniversary. She had decided that it was time to step up the game. 

The first step was to make it so he could work from home. His job didnt lend itself to telecommuting. So she consulted with some website builders and got a great website built that brought in business. All he had to do is sit in his chair, read his email, talk on the phone and do his work right in the chair. The great thing was that he was making more money than ever and he could work all day watching sports on the cable and snacking from the tray she provided.

Like every coach, she knew that the first stage of training was what you put in your body. That's where Karen was a genius. She studied and slowly learned all the ins and outs of weight gain. 

In the first year Doug had only put on a few pounds a month. They were happy just enjoying the food as foreplay. 

But after the first anniversary, she started to educate herself. She planned ahead, bought all his favorite foods in bulk put the accent on fattening foods and huge portions. He was gaining almost seven pounds a month.

By the second anniversary, he was over 300 and growing. When he sat, his belly rolled out in front of him. Whenever he saw her hand disappearing under his belly, it was time for pleasure. And she was his favorite delicacy.

Anniversaries seemed to get her thinking. At least the second one had inspired her. Apparently she had been doing a lot of research. In the third year, all his favorite chips, dips and snacks disappeared. They were replaced with a timer set to ring every hour. Sometimes it was a huge fattening meal and sometimes it was homemade snacks. A typical one might be peanut butter with a special syrup, cheese and an oatmeal cream cookie. Sure enough, this year she had him packing on half a pound a day. He ate every hour of the day and she made sure he didn't want to stop.

Doug was musing about cuddling with Karen when he heard her car pulling into the driveway. He heard the keys rattle in the front door and it swung open. Karen swept in with a bag of groceries in each hand. 

When she saw Doug sprawled out on the floor, she stopped and stifled a momentary laugh. Then she dropped the bags on the table, ran over to him and dropped behind him onto one knee.

"Are you all right?" She asked with fear in her eyes. 

Doug rolled backwards till he felt her leg and he looked backwards at her. "I'm all right. The chair broke, and damnit, you've made me so fat, I can't get up." He grinned. Suddenly, Doug pulled her arm and brought her down for a kiss. Their lips met, and then she relaxed and prolonged the kiss and then gently raised back up.

"But you're okay." she asked.

"Yeah, yeah. Nothing hurt except the chair." Doug answered, patting his belly and chest as though surveying himself for injury.

"Well, we have to get you up." Karen looked him over, " But can you wait for a moment so I can get the ice cream in the freezer."

"Yeah, I'm okay. Do you need help carrying them in from the car?" Doug said, winking at her.

"I'm okay." She laughed, and licked her tongue across her upper teeth. " Any way, you might eat all the ice cream before it got to the freezer. Karen reset the timer as she walked out.

Out at the car, Karen paused as she opened the trunk. She giggled. "Oh my God! It really happened.".

A big grin spread across her face as she picked up the bag containing ice cream and peanut butter. She grabbed a box full of sodas with her other hand and started to go back in but hesitated. She turned back to the car and grabbed a chocolate bar out of another bag. 

As she walked by Doug, she paused to put down the sodas and pulled the chocolate bar out of the bag. 

"Here, eat this while you're waiting for me to finish unloading the groceries. We'll get you a snack in a moment. I know you must be hungry."

Back out at the car, Karen beamed. "He broke the chair. Well, I guess we're going to have to get him something stronger." She giggled as she picked up a couple of bags of groceries and went back in. But she paused as another idea came to her. Ive been wondering what to do this year, and now I know, its time.

It was a challenge to get Doug back on his feet. As Doug tried to roll onto his knees from his side, Karen put her hands under him and tried to help lift him. Karen thought it was kind of sexy as her fingers dug deep into his thick soft sides. She felt his nipple with her left hand and used her arm as a lever under his armpit. Her right hand gripped on his belt. The extra leverage worked and Doug rolled onto his knees, his soft belly spreading out on the floor between them.

The anniversary dinner didnt turn out as she had planned. Neither had realized how central that the easy chair had become to their lives. At dinner, Doug perched precariously on a couple of dining room chairs. Karen had made a large dish of spaghetti with shredded fish and her special alfredo sauce. There was an apple pie and ice cream for dessert. She had been planning on a little funnel play, but without the chair, the mood wasnt right. 

Doug ate well, but not voraciously. He wasn't used to eating at the table anymore. Usually he sat in his chair and she in hers. But she knew that her chair wouldn't hold him.

"What can we do?" Karen said softly."We're kind of tight on money this month. We might be able to afford a new one next month. Do you think that you could just stay in the bed for a couple of weeks? We could move your laptop and bring in the video monitor and switch the cable from the little TV to that. I could bring in my chair."

"I don't know." said Doug. "Can't we just go to the store?"

"Well, I think we're going to have to find a you a reinforced chair, buddha boy." She got up and walked over to him. 

"The dishes can wait." She said. She walked over behind him and put her arms around his thick neck. She nuzzled his cheek and neck and moved her arm to his side. 

"Lets go cuddle." she said. I've got chocolate and strawberries in the bedroom.

Doug woke just before noon. Karen had breakfast in bed ready for him. A five egg omelette with several cheeses and ham, a tall stack of pancakes with butter and maple syrup and a large glass of orange juice. Afterwards they sat in the bed together talking.

"This is nice." Karen said. "I could get used to this. This room has really nice light, don't you think? The dining room always seemed a little dark and gloomy to me."

"Yeah, you' might be right." said Doug. 

Of course I am, Dear. Im your wife. Karen giggled.

The alarm chirped at one thirty. Doug suddenly thought of food. "Time for your snack" Karen said. "I'll go get it. Does a PB & S, with an apple juice sound good?"

"Mmmm." Doug said. Peanut butter and syrup, it sounded odd, but the syrup kept the peanut butter from sticking to his mouth and the flavors mixed well, especially when washed down with a big bottle of apple juice. Karen padded out to the kitchen and reappeared quickly with his snack.

Karen had taught Doug well. She rose early, did a little jogging and prepared breakfast while he slept. Weekdays she went off to her job and left his food prepared. An hour after breakfast the alarm announced a juice and snack. An hour later, soda and a snack. On the third hour, he only got a diet soda and some fruit. To prime his appetite for the next meal she said. The cycle repeated every 4 hours starting with lunch, supper and dinner. After his dinner, she went off to sleep, letting him stay up and snack into the night, doing his work and watching TV and videos. 

But Karen really pampered Doug the next few weeks. Doug noticed that the snacks had become appreciably larger since the anniversary. But he still had the appetite to polish them off. She brought in the HD monitor and put it where he had a good view of it. She brought his table, his little refrigerator and his laptop in and worked with him to make sure that everything was in the right place. 

It was Saturday and they were sitting on the bed. He had the pregame show on and she was going through email on her laptop. 

Honey, Doug said, Have you done any shopping for the chair? Ive been in this bed for almost four weeks.

Karen stopped, and looked over at him. Im sorry, I got busy, it slipped my mind. She paused. You look comfortable. It does seem to work for you. Im really surprised. 

But. Doug started to speak.

I guess we had just gotten used to that old chair. We sure had some fun memories with it. But, now, youve got everything here. Karen stopped talking as though that settled the matter.

Doug was surprised that he really was becoming comfortable there. He had thought that staying in a bed would be bad. But she was right. Now it was more comfortable, and the way she had set up the room, everything was at hand, and he had a great view of the garden. She hung up a bird feeder and a hummingbird feeder outside of the window so the garden was always full of action.

Well, maybe we should look around for one. He said. 

Maybe. She hummed. And then she stopped. Doug, I really dont know why we need a chair. Ive been thinking, and it seems like a complete waste of money.

But I like my chair. Doug protested.

Yeah, well, it broke. Youre getting big. How long before you break another? We cant afford to just buy chair after chair. 

Karen glared at him. She got up off the bed and stormed out of the room.

Doug sat there, stunned. He couldnt figure out what he had said to set her off.

A few moments later, there she was out in the garden. There was a high wall all around it. Sometimes, Karen combined sunbathing with gardening. Today she did. She sat down on a garden chair and removed her shoes. She then got up, walked over in front of the bedroom window and slowly removed her clothes one by one. Doug tried not to stare. The window was covered with a mirror tint, so she couldnt see his reaction. But she knew what she was doing to him. When she was nude she came over to the window, leaned on it with her hands and shook her body sideways so her breasts jiggled back and forth. Then she put back on her shoes, got her trowel and started gardening.

The alarm went off and Doug reached for a snack without thinking. He ate it slowly, watching her and feeling the peanut butter in his mouth. And he was getting aroused.

Karen did some light gardening. She dug out a few weeds, tidying up the flower beds. Then she raked the leaves and refilled the bird feeders. Karen had a green thumb. Everything grew under her eye, and she was obsessive in making sure that everything in the garden was just as she liked it. Just last winter she had found a big sitting buddha statue and put it by the fountain. She liked how happy he looked.

Satisfied with her work she went back in and took a shower. Just as she finished and came back in the bedroom wrapped in a towel, Dougs snack alarm went off again, and he dug into the shelf by the bed without thinking and set the snacks out for himself to eat.

Karen smiled and watched as he ate. In her mind, she saw him filling the entire bed, a ponderous belly slouching to one side and his flabby arms laying on the sides of his breasts as he devoured an enormous snack. 

Hi sweetie. She cleared the silence. Im sorry for being so rude.

Doug looked at her, the spoon paused in the air.

Ive been doing some thinking. She continued. What we need to do to afford a new chair is save a little so we can afford it. Ill look at my budget and see where I can cut a few corners. She went over to where Doug was and gave him a long kiss, caressing his side. Then she went out into the house.

An hour later, the alarm went off again. Doug looked around. No snack. 

Karen! He yelled.  Its snack time.

There was no response.

He yelled again.  Its snack time.

He could hear Karen in the kitchen, but after several minutes she hadnt appeared.

Im hungry Karen. Its snack time. He bellowed.

Karen came in with his mug and gave it to him. As he reached for it and lifted it to his lips, she pressed the button to restart the timer and walked out.

It was water! Not even Sprite! Doug thought as the liquid hit his lips. He was thirsty so he drained the cup. Come back here, Karen. Wheres my snack? Im hungry! The alarm went off.

Doug was mad. He didnt understand Karen today. He cocked his head to listen, suspecting that he might hear Patsy Cline wailing Crazy. Karen loved Patsy when her hormones were surging. But it was silent.

Doug moved his leg over to the side of the bed. Then he picked up his belly a little and pulled his other leg over the edge. He braced himself on the side of the bed and slid his feet onto the floor. His belly slid down his legs and bounced a bit as it settled. He smiled momentarily at the sensuality of it. He ran his hand over his vast paunch feeling the immense rippled softness.

Doug waddled out into the hallway. The door frame was a tighter fit than he remembered. He continued out to the dining room. He caught his breath and yelled again. Karen! I NEED my snack!  

Doug leaned against the wall and surveyed the dining room. Without his chair, the HD screen and side tables, the room seemed empty and dismally dark. The dining room table had been moved to the center of the room. Karen came in from the outside. She smiled as she saw him. Hi Honey. Oooooh, a big naked man.  

Doug blushed. Then he looked at her. I need my snack. That alarm goes off and I get hungry.

Karen frowned a little. Oh yeah. She paused. Well I did some figuring. To afford the chair, we need to cut out the snacks. Im sorry Sweetie Pie. Im only doing it to make you happy. 

She walked up to him and wrapped her arms around him to kiss him. Her weight pushed him against the wall and she pushed forwards into a strong kiss, lifting his belly with her hips. She reached up to his neck to pull his face down to hers, and his softness wrapped itself around her.

When she pulled back she remarked, My, with you sitting in bed so much I forgot how much I enjoy having you wrapped around me. 

Karen blushed. That big soft belly is so sexy. I want to surround myself in it.

Karen hooked his arm and turned so that they both faced the bedroom. She took a step towards it, and Doug followed with the motion. Her hand caressed the rolls of his plush bicep as they walked. Her arm was trapped between his arm and his side, and it moved back and forth against his breast as he waddled.

When they got to the bedroom, she looked at him. Do you want me to get you your snack, Darling

Mmmm he nodded indecisively. What about the chair?

Get in bed and Ill make you a special snack. Karen cooed.

Then Ill come back and feed it to you myself. You just get comfy and Ill be there in a moment.

Doug heard the shake mixer. His tongue was wet as he worked to get back onto the bed. He had just gotten his legs spread comfortably and pushed his belly around till it lay evenly upon them. Karen came in naked, with a large frosty steel cup in her hands. 

A double chocolate shake. She said. With cream instead of milk. 

She poked a long spoon into the shake beside the swirl of whipped cream that graced the top. She lifted up a generous spoonful of shake and proffered it gently to him. The spoon slid gently in his mouth and the shake stayed as she withdrew the spoon. She carefully ladled spoon after spoon of the chocolate goodness into his mouth. He lay back and played with the spoon with his tongue as she brought it too his mouth. 

Then he reached out and took ahold of the steel cup. 

Eat up sweetie, eat up. You get all you want and more. She cooed, stroking his fat arm. 

When he began to scrape the cup to get the shake on the bottom, she climbed on the bed and lay her leg on top of one of his. As he lifted the first spoonful to his lips, she rolled over and spooned his belly, slowly drawing it up and over her thigh like a blanket. Her dainty leg found its way between his soft thighs. The gentle pressure of her knee rubbing him was stimulating as the chocolate slid down his throat.


----------



## BTB (Oct 3, 2008)

A good depiction of a further step into immobilty. I enjoyed the read very much.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it. It was an interesting moment in feedee life to explore.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 5, 2008)

I really enjoyed this as well, I hope it's not the last part! Very nice descriptive passages, I love the flow of your writing.

Brenda


----------

